# Some Haunt Sounds....



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is some haunt sounds if anyone is looking for some...I got these today and thought I might be able to give a little back to the forum......


twisted laughter - 60 minutes

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MNHF0L52

wind - 60 minutes

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U805NTE6

Merciless pain - 60 minutes

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G4GMK9SN


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Are these part of "The Big Scream" cds? I bought the wind one when they first came out and thought it was pretty good. I have wanted to hear the others to see if they were any good. 
Thanks for the post!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes those are from the big scream cd's. I have another one "moans and groans" but it doesn't work so I gotta take it back and exchange it. I will try to get it uploaded also.....


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I can never find these! I have been looking for so long.. I want the thunder one so badly.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Fiyero said:


> I can never find these! I have been looking for so long.. I want the thunder one so badly.


http://www.bigscreamtv.info/products.html
they're site with the sound FX cd's. I see others selling them,but for more.
They have the best price.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone downloaded from Itunes and/or run a track from an ipod? Any luck with that?


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I ran sound at a haunt and used an mp3 player for a room that had a timed event with sound. Worked great.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

That is good to hear. Any suggestions as to a good project for a first attempt at a sound event? This would be the next step in my own haunt experience.


----------



## rkat (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the sound FX's cd's, I been trying to find a good one....


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone have "Merciless Pain" in an easy-to-download file? I tried to download from the link in this thread but it told me it would take over an hour to download. I have high speed internet so why so long?


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

It all depends on your event. For me, I think up an event then create or track the sounds for it afterwards. What sort of event do you have in mind? I am using 2 cd players and an mp3 player in my yard this year to make it sound "full". My theme is the Kreepy Karnival. My sounds are just loops that I am setting up and letting them play. 
Once you have the type of event planned, I am sure people here can help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

SouthernBelle said:


> Does anyone have "Merciless Pain" in an easy-to-download file? I tried to download from the link in this thread but it told me it would take over an hour to download. I have high speed internet so why so long?


I downloaded 3 of them, took more like a couple hours per file even though it said 45 min...& i have hi speed also, I think they're server was at fault,they had too large of a file,if they had compressed it it would have been better i think.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

its all that spyware they are installing on your comp heheh heh ,, jk i hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

